# Recommend me some good stand-up



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 18, 2008)

I love to watch stand-up comedy. Anyone have some really good ones they have watched recently?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 18, 2008)

Bill Hicks 

Go to YouTube and watch him for hours. Be prepared to laugh, think and be pissed he died back in 94.


----------



## Popsyche (May 18, 2008)

Mitch Hedberg and Rodney Carrington.


Kathy Madigan


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 18, 2008)

Pablo Fransisco is pretty funny!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 18, 2008)

I have watched a lot of Pablo Fransisco. He is pretty funny.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 19, 2008)

jim gaffigan and victor borge


----------



## RiffRaff (May 19, 2008)

Steven Wright is the master of the one-liner


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 19, 2008)

Ed Byrne
Bill Bailey
Jack Dee
Omid Djalili
Dara O' Brien

 Ed Byrne especially though


----------



## -K4G- (May 19, 2008)

This one is bout death metal. And damn funny.


----------



## Luvuvibanez (May 19, 2008)

Gabriel Iglesias. That guy splits my sides.


----------



## JBroll (May 19, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Bill Hicks



[/standup]

Jeff


----------



## zimbloth (May 19, 2008)

Louis CK
Sam Kinison
Bill Cosby (really...)
Nick Swardson
Doug Stanhope (his most recent Showtime special was an absolute classic)
Chris Rock
Bill Maher
David Cross
Jim Norton
Eddie Murphy
Brian Posehn
etc...

Really anyone but Ned "Carlos" Mencia.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2008)

^  Doug Stanhope - No Refunds. You can see it (or, you could) on YouTube.

Joe Rogan - Shiny Happy Jihad (or Joe Rogan Live). He is so much like Stanhope... incredibly perceptive, insightful, and hilarious. If you like comedy in the Bill Hicks/Chris Rock vein, you'll totally dig Rogan.

Another vote for Hedburg, too. Alright.

Watch BET on weekends. The black comics they feature are generally hilarious.

I have so many comedians I enjoy. Wow. Tough to say.

Eddie Murphy - Delirious, Raw
Bill Cosby - Himself
Chris Rock - Bigger and Blacker, Never Scared
Sam Kinison - Anything he did was gold
Rodney Dangerfield - No Respect (A true classic)


----------



## stuh84 (May 19, 2008)

My faves are

Bill Bailey - Takes the mundane, makes it abstract, and mixes in a mood of realism too
Eddie Izzard - Pure abstract view on EVERYTHING
Bill Hicks - Very good commentator on life
Mitch Hedburg - Amazing one liners
Ross Noble - Will not take a breath between words, constantly adlibbing for hours on end
Ricky Gervais - I hate his TV shows, but his stand up is amazing, some of the most offensive stuff in the world, in the funniest way imaginable

Bill Bailey ftw 
YouTube - Bill Bailey, Famous Vegitarians

Eddie Izzard 
YouTube - Eddie Izzard - Covered In Bees


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 19, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> My faves are
> 
> Bill Bailey - Takes the mundane, makes it abstract, and mixes in a mood of realism too
> Eddie Izzard - Pure abstract view on EVERYTHING
> ...





I LOVE Eddie Izzard!  I have the DVD of Definant Article and I could watch it a thousand times and still laugh. I think what makes him so great is he is knowledgable about quite a bit of the historical/scientfic things he cracks on. And the fact that he wears make up


----------



## Bound (May 19, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Bill Hicks
> 
> Go to YouTube and watch him for hours. Be prepared to laugh, think and be pissed he died back in 94.



Hicks is pure win. Arizona Bay has a permanant home in my ipod. Epic.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 19, 2008)

Jimmy Carr is probably the only stand up that I could watch for hours without getting bored or annoyed


----------



## noodles (May 19, 2008)

How did this go two pages without a mention of Robin Williams?


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 19, 2008)

because he's not very funny 



(never been a fan personally anyway )


----------



## Groff (May 19, 2008)

noodles said:


> How did this go two pages without a mention of Robin Williams?



 Live on Broadway was fucking amazing.

Other comics

Drew Hastings
Bob Zany (Better live in clubs)
Roy Wood Jr.
Eddie Murphy is classic
Emo Phillips (My all time favorite!)
Heywood Banks
Rodney Carrington is awesome
Bobcat Goldthwait is another classic
Frank Caliendo is deadly funny...
Jeff Dunham...

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## Popsyche (May 19, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> because he's not very funny
> 
> 
> 
> (never been a fan personally anyway )



Yer on crack! Have you heard his standup?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 19, 2008)

I just watched Zach Galifianakis. It had some funny moments. He is unique because he plays the piano while telling most of his jokes.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 19, 2008)

I like what I've seen from Kevin James and Ray Romano.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 19, 2008)

Frankie Boyle
Bill Bailey
Peter Kay
Eddie Izzard
Jimmy Carr


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 19, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Yer on crack! Have you heard his standup?



a little, he just never really grabbed me

maybe I should give him another shot, any recommendations?


----------



## Groff (May 19, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Jimmy Carr



He's crazy 


Here's some more I thought of.

Demitri Martin (similar to Mitch Headburg, quick one liners, but a bit nuttier)
Jeremy Hotz (Unique, very funny)
costaki economopoulos
And his girlfriend - Caroline Rhea (Yes, from sabrina the teenage witch)


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 19, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Frankie Boyle
> Peter Kay




YES!


----------



## stuh84 (May 22, 2008)

Yeah forgot about Jimmy Carr, he's got some classic one liners. 

"They say a camera adds 10 pounds, well I say to Michelle McManus....stop eating cameras "


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 22, 2008)

Mitch Hedburg Mitch Hedburg Mitch Hedburg
!!!!

i also saw this guy Mike Bubiglia the other day on comedy central. I thought he was really clever. Other than that i don't listen to much standup.

I will say on the topic of Robin Williams that i have most of his Live on Broadway HBO special memorized. But there's a lot of dated references and although i like it, a lot of his jokes are pretty cliche. I think he wins more on delivery than actual jokes i guess.

wait. did we miss Dave Chapelle?


----------



## Drew (May 22, 2008)

Two left-of-center pics:

*Leo Kottke*. Sure, he's first and foremost a guitarist, not a comedian, and a damned good one... But holy shit is the guy funnier. The first time I saw him he was on a roll - I laughed so hard that my sides literally hurt for days. 

Also, more insightful while still being pretty damned funny, but if you haven't heard any of *Henry Rollins*' spoken word stuff, it'll probably change your life.


----------



## JBroll (May 22, 2008)

Henry Rollins wins so much that it's hard to pigeonhole him into just standup.

Jeff


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2008)

Bill Cosby and Henry Rollins.


----------



## biggness (May 26, 2008)

Daniel Tosh is awesome in so many ways.


----------



## zimbloth (May 26, 2008)

Bob Saget.


----------



## Shawn (May 27, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Louis CK
> Sam Kinison
> Bill Cosby (really...)
> Nick Swardson
> ...



Great choices! Bill Cosby is probably my favorite. David Cross and Bob Odenkirk are hilarious, their show on HBO in the 90's, Mr. Show rule. I have all the 4 seasons on dvd, funny shit. 

I agree with you on Bill Maher too. I've always been a fan of him and he's cool. I like Eddie Murphy and Chris Rock too but I also like Jamie Foxx and Martin Lawrence.


----------

